# Why did I get a warning?



## Byokugen (Jun 20, 2017)

Why did I get a warning? I did nothing wrong :-(


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2017)

If you go to the warnings tab on your profile, it should tell you why.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 20, 2017)

Surely the warning would say why on it? (Just a guess based on other places, never had one here)
If not, ask a staff member


----------



## Haider Raza (Jun 20, 2017)

I on level 6

Going to evolve soon


----------



## Seriel (Jun 20, 2017)

Haider Raza said:


> I on level 6
> 
> Going to evolve soon


I hear if you reach level 10 you evolve into a Banned Member


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 20, 2017)

Necrobumping an 11 year old thread. Don't bump dead threads.
That was a genuine responce... i don't "necrobump"
Well I'm sorry :-(


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 20, 2017)

Did you find out why it happened OP? I'm curious. 

I have one warning and boy it feels like crap. I have to own up to my mistakes though.

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Stephano (Jun 20, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Necrobumping an 11 year old thread. Don't bump dead threads.
> That was a genuine responce... i don't "necrobump"
> Well I'm sorry :-(


I never thought a necrobump would be worth a warning.  I mean, i know its frowned upon but really?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Did you find out why it happened OP? I'm curious.
> 
> I have one warning and boy it feels like crap. I have to own up to my mistakes though.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd


Sometimes mods remove people's warnings.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 20, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Did you find out why it happened OP? I'm curious.
> 
> I have one warning and boy it feels like crap. I have to own up to my mistakes though.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd


I feel like crap now >.<
Maybe it's not a big deal but I'm sorry...


----------



## Stephano (Jun 20, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> I feel like crap now >.<
> Maybe it's not a big deal but I'm sorry...


maybe it can get revoked. Like have it be a warning of a warning. People on Temp will certainly vouch for you.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 20, 2017)

my first and only warning was from P1ng himself, I was still a newb and a bunch of guys filled up 6 pages of chat that was completely off-topic to the thread we were in, haven't broke a rule since...


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 20, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> I feel like crap now >.<
> Maybe it's not a big deal but I'm sorry...



Don't worry mate, I felt like this too. You've learned something new though, just try to follow the rules.


----------



## JFlare (Jun 20, 2017)

But I'm a level 1 and I got banned for a day


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2017)

JFlare said:


> But I'm a level 1 and I got banned for a day


It depends on what you do, some things are suspension-worthy but others aren't.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 20, 2017)

JFlare said:


> But I'm a level 1 and I got banned for a day


Where are these "levels"?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Where are these "levels"?


When you get warned, your warning level goes up. 1 warning = level 1, etc.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 20, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> It depends on what you do, some things are suspension-worthy but others aren't.


Wow, now I feel even worse...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Stephano said:


> Where are these "levels"?


On your profile


----------



## JFlare (Jun 20, 2017)

oh wait... then I'm not even a level. I have no warning points. Just a warning :-)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2017)

JFlare said:


> oh wait... then I'm not even a level. I have no warning points. Just a warning :-)


That makes no sense though, if you get a warning then you get a warning point. They're technically one in the same.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 20, 2017)

Why did I get a warning? I did nothing wrong :-(


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 20, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> That makes no sense though, if you get a warning then you get a warning point. They're technically one in the same.


Yup one and the same. So I will be a good little cookie and make it go away :-)


----------



## Stephano (Jun 20, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> That makes no sense though, if you get a warning then you get a warning point. They're technically one in the same.


maybe two steps must be done to add a point? There is the reason itself and the point. IDK just a guess...

Edit: Where art thou staff?


----------



## JFlare (Jun 20, 2017)

@Tomato Hentai . I did not get any points for it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2017)

JFlare said:


> @Tomato Hentai . I did not get any points for it.


Are you _sure_ you didn't have it removed later?


----------



## JFlare (Jun 20, 2017)

well its still there. It says that expiry is N/A, so it could be there forever... but I did not get any points for it.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 20, 2017)

JFlare said:


> well its still there. It says that expiry is N/A, so it could be there forever... but I did not get any points for it.


it could have been a "warning" warning.
Do you recall a point ever being there at all?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2017)

The rules said:
			
		

> Under normal circumstances the member will be issued a single warning and an explanation.
> 
> Under heavier circumstances the member will be issued one or more warnings and may be suspended.
> 
> ...


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 20, 2017)

Alright OP. If you must know the details of your warning, you are going to hear them publicly, seeing as you made a thread to complain about it. You bumped an 11 year old thread to ask an asinine question. No only was the article in question a fake, they also ran an apology article covering the reason the thread was made in the first place. Which, if you took enough time to read the actual article and replies as you took to dig up such a thread, you would have seen that the thing that Teej never told you was actually revealed in the comments. If you must know what that announcement was, here:


> "...As you've all no doubt noticed by now, news that IBM has begun shipping processors for Nintendo's Wii console, while potentially telling, is hardly the sort of megaton announcement we alluded to or fans were dreaming of..."



Long story short, bumping old threads is poor forum behavior. The OP hasn't even logged in for over 2 years.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I never thought a necrobump would be worth a warning.  I mean, i know its frowned upon but really?


I necrobumped a year old thread because I was mad at @VinsCool and @DarkFlare69 and got suspended for it... Good times


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 20, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Alright OP. If you must know the details of your warning, you are going to hear them publicly, seeing as you made a thread to complain about it. You bumped an 11 year old thread to ask an asinine question. No only was the article in question a fake, they also ran an apology article covering the reason the thread was made in the first place. Which, if you took enough time to read the actual article and replies as you took to dig up such a thread, you would have seen that the thing that Teej never told you was actually revealed in the comments. If you must know what that announcement was, here:
> 
> 
> Long story short, bumping old threads is poor forum behavior. The OP hasn't even logged in for over 2 years.


Thank you! Well I now know the news :-) 
I accept my punishment


----------



## Haider Raza (Jun 20, 2017)

@Byokugen Don't worry it will be removed in 6months.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2017)

Haider Raza said:


> @Byokugen Don't worry it will be removed in 6months.


Um no.



"Inappropriate Behavior" was from necrobumping


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 20, 2017)

Last i recall, discussing this kind of thing is also not allowed.


----------



## Haider Raza (Jun 20, 2017)

Now What @raulpica ? 

@raulpica you said warning level removes in 6month.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 20, 2017)

Why wouldn't it be allowed?  I meant nothing wrong. Just that I've never been warned, always a good cookie


----------



## Haider Raza (Jun 20, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Why wouldn't it be allowed?  I meant nothing wrong. Just that I've never been warned, always a good cookie


Did you get warning levels recently or is it really 2years old?


----------



## Vipera (Jun 20, 2017)

Just become their Patreon and they will stop issuing warnings


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 20, 2017)

Haider Raza said:


> Did you get warning levels recently or is it really 2years old?


Got this one today, my first


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 20, 2017)

HA, Its that Necrobump you did


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 20, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Just become their Patreon and they will stop issuing warnings


No money ... I but I used their sponsor to buy flash carts, maybe that is enough? :-)


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 20, 2017)

Why did I get a warning? I did nothing wrong :-(


----------



## Haider Raza (Jun 20, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Got this one today, my first


Oh -_- 

Then try waiting for 6months.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 20, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> HA, Its that Necrobump you did


And now I know what a "necrobump" is, unfortunately …


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 20, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> And now I know what a "necrobump" is, unfortunately …


Replying to a really old thread

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

That does not add to it, There is an article of it in the terms, GO READ IT


----------



## infinete (Jun 20, 2017)

I guess sometimes it is better to make a "New" thread regarding old issues, than it is to reply to a thread regarding said issue. With regards to Necro-bumping as a whole .


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 20, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Replying to a really old thread
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> That does not add to it, There is an article of it in the terms, GO READ IT


So I have a case for an appeal?  I need to lawyer up :-P


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 20, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> So I have a case for an appeal?  I need to lawyer up :-P


no You had no reason to reply


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 20, 2017)

infinete said:


> I guess sometimes it is better to make a "New" thread regarding old issues, than it is to reply to a thread regarding said issue. With regards to Necro-bumping as a whole .


I know I am to.blame in this case, I didn't dig it up, i have no idea how I got to that post...


----------



## Chary (Jun 20, 2017)

Pffft this thread title sure baited me. 

But yeah...you'll wanna wait at least a few months, and if you've not gotten any further warning points, you can usually get the warning pushed back down. Accidents happen, so don't sweat it, and just learn to maybe keep an eye on the last post date of threads.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 20, 2017)

Chary said:


> Pffft this thread title sure baited me.
> 
> But yeah...you'll wanna wait at least a few months, and if you've not gotten any further warning points, you can usually get the warning pushed back down. Accidents happen, so don't sweat it, and just learn to maybe keep an eye on the last post date of threads.


so wait... how come mine hasn't gone down?


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 20, 2017)

Chary said:


> Pffft this thread title sure baited me.
> 
> But yeah...you'll wanna wait at least a few months, and if you've not gotten any further warning points, you can usually get the warning pushed back down. Accidents happen, so don't sweat it, and just learn to maybe keep an eye on the last post date of threads.


Sorry for a clickbait? Don't report menon that one
Yeah I screwed up, and didn't pay attention. But thanks lassie


----------



## Chary (Jun 20, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> so wait... how come mine hasn't gone down?


You usually have to request it from a mod, though I'm not entirely sure? I've never had a warning, but I've seen people's warning meter go down after waiting about 6 months after the warn, and then asking a mod nicely.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 20, 2017)

Unrelated, how did you guys got those statuses under your nick? Some are funny


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 20, 2017)

Chary said:


> *I've never had a warning*


https://giphy.com/gifs/7Z7F5jpv9Pl3q


----------



## Chary (Jun 20, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Unrelated, how did you guys got those statuses under your nick? Some are funny


Uh? You mean how yours says "GBAtemp advanced fan"?

Should be under your account (hover over your profile picture on the hot bar up top), and custom title.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 20, 2017)

Chary said:


> Uh? You mean how yours says "GBAtemp advanced fan"?
> 
> Should be under your account (hover over your profile picture on the hot bar up top), and custom title.


Found it! Thanks ! You really are a helpful lassie


----------



## Kourin (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm level 1 myself -bumped a spam thread which I didn't realize was against the rules at the time.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 20, 2017)

@BORTZ why is Serbia gone and this  appeared?  Country literally fell apart 17 years ago


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 21, 2017)

Kourin said:


> I'm level 1 myself -bumped a spam thread which I didn't realize was against the rules at the time.


Same


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 21, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Necrobumping an 11 year old thread. Don't bump dead threads.
> That was a genuine responce... i don't "necrobump"
> Well I'm sorry :-(





Yeah real legit response there. Anyway even the best members can pick up a warn here and there, no need to feel bad about it, it really isnt a big deal.

Also, discussing moderating decisions in public is also against the rules, you should have just PMed the staff member that warned you about it.


----------



## A Plus Ric (Jun 21, 2017)

infinete said:


> I guess sometimes it is better to make a "New" thread regarding old issues, than it is to reply to a thread regarding said issue. With regards to Necro-bumping as a whole .


The problem with that is a lot of times all the members shit on you for making a new post when an old one exists. It's a tricky subject.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 20, 2017)

Why did I get a warning? I did nothing wrong :-(


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2017)

A Plus Ric said:


> The problem with that is a lot of times all the members shit on you for making a new post when an old one exists. It's a tricky subject.


It's a matter of common sense, really.
Old thread with relevent informations: I can see it being fine. New thread when old thread is not used anymore, for many years, making a new one will be fine too.


----------



## A Plus Ric (Jun 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> It's a matter of common sense, really.
> Old thread with relevent informations: I can see it being fine. New thread when old thread is not used anymore, for many years, making a new one will be fine too.


People still get shit on. My point wasn't that it probably didn't need a response. More that what happens on here a lot of times. If you ask a question that was answered 6 mos ago. You get shit on. If you respond to something (even with an actual answer)late you get shit on.  Yet I see a lot of contributers front paging their post instead of one's that were posted ahead of it, leaving 3 threads on things at times....no warnings probably, never much shit on people when a lot are there for a while. Why I said it the way I did. Tricky subject.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 21, 2017)

> Avoid bumping (reviving) old or new topics; they'll be replied to when they're replied to



This is from the rules. Last time I checked this wasn't there. When rules are updated users should be given a notification or else it's not fair.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> This is from the rules. Last time I checked this wasn't there. When rules are updated users should be given a notification or else it's not fair.


Been there since forever. At least, from what I remember since I joined.


----------



## A Plus Ric (Jun 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Been there since forever. At least, from what I remember since I joined.


While I never knew it to not be there.....I say this about the rules


"Before you start a topic, perform a search to see if the question or topic you wish to create has been made before. If it has, post in the topic that already exists. Duplicate topics will be closed."

This does not fall in line with that "will bereplied to when it's replied to." As its against the the rules the same to have posted a question wondering about it.  Tricky tricky.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 21, 2017)

Haider Raza said:


> I on level 6
> 
> Going to evolve soon


I have 5. Thought I was closest

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Thirty3Three said:


> I have 5. Thought I was closest


Oh shit. I'm at 3. I'm still a wartortle


----------



## SG854 (Jun 21, 2017)

I thought this thread was something serious, like someone died or something with that thread title.


----------



## Issac (Jun 21, 2017)

JFlare said:


> well its still there. It says that expiry is N/A, so it could be there forever... but I did not get any points for it.


You haven't got any warning in that sense. It's just grouped under the title "warnings". What you got was suspended for a day or two (by me), for going on an incest joke rampage. I didn't give you a warning, just a timeout for you to chill. 
That's the reason you don't have a warning point. (The blue line in your screenshot is an "unchanged" icon for your warnings. A red up arrow means warning point increased, a green down arrow is a decrease).

Also, the expiry N/A is just an automatic expiry. And the one day suspension will never "expire" from the warning log.



Haider Raza said:


> @raulpica you said warning level removes in 6month.


That's not entirely true. It depends on how you behave too. Sometimes it may be that we've forgotten though. And sometimes it may depend on what the warning was for. Something minor? Something major?

So yeah.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 21, 2017)

Issac said:


> a green down arrow is a decrease).


How do we do Get those?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2017)

You're cramping the mods style, they're secretly weening you out


----------



## zoogie (Jun 21, 2017)

We need to clarify exactly how old an old thread is what excusable reasons there can be to bump it.

I saw a guy just today chastise a member for bumping a 10 _day_ old thread ffs.


----------



## JFlare (Jun 21, 2017)

zoogie said:


> I saw a guy just today chastise a member for bumping a 10 _day_ old thread ffs.



You need to look more closely to the problem at hand. The thread was an 11 year old thread. THERE IS A HUGE DIFFERENCE.


----------



## zoogie (Jun 21, 2017)

JFlare said:


> You need to look more closely to the problem at hand. The thread was an 11 year old thread. THERE IS A HUGE DIFFERENCE.


I wasn't referring to this thread.


----------



## JFlare (Jun 21, 2017)

zoogie said:


> I wasn't referring to this thread.


I know this. but what you said is completely far off from 11 years.


----------



## zoogie (Jun 21, 2017)

JFlare said:


> I know this. but what you said is completely far off from 11 years.


No there was a separate incident where a guy criticized someone over a 10 day bump, I promise. It wasn't the xbox thread from 2006.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 21, 2017)

zoogie said:


> We need to clarify exactly how old an old thread is what excusable reasons there can be to bump it.
> 
> I saw a guy just today chastise a member for bumping a 10 _day_ old thread ffs.


As previously mentioned, we are actually pretty lenient when it comes to bumping. The length isn't set in stone. It all depends on the content of the post. Does it really add to the discussion? If it is indeed useful, feel free to make a post. I personally do not think that having an expiry date of sorts (specifically X number of days before we are not allowed to post/thread will be locked) is going to be detrimental to discussion and will actually encourage more useless bumping to extend the longevity of th


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 21, 2017)

You get a warn point for unintentional necroing... Yet, people who post in spam (intentionally) get nothing.. Lol?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2017)

Memoir said:


> You get a warn point for unintentional necroing... Yet, people who post in spam (intentionally) get nothing.. Lol?


If I were a mod (which may probably never happen lol) I would warn many people for being stupid. Lol


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 21, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Why did I get a warning? I did nothing wrong :-(


Really? 
You were knowingly necrobumping for the sake of necrobumping.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 21, 2017)

Fixed your generic thread title for you, @Byokugen .



Haider Raza said:


> Now What @raulpica ?
> 
> @raulpica you said warning level removes in 6month.


"Now what"? There's no timer, it doesn't happen automatically and we're too freaking busy to manually check EVERY USER OUT THERE for warnings.

Don't use that tone with me, boy.



Issac said:


> That's not entirely true. It depends on how you behave too. Sometimes it may be that we've forgotten though. And sometimes it may depend on what the warning was for. Something minor? Something major?
> 
> So yeah.


Yeah, and the fact that an user_* keeps getting warned*_, certainly doesn't help either  But as a rule of thumb it's usually 6 months for me - unless it's something minor (like spamming emoji or something).


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 20, 2017)

Why did I get a warning? I did nothing wrong :-(


----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 21, 2017)

Tbh, I once bumped a 3-4 year old thread during my first months here but didn't get a warning because I was a good boy and apologized immediately lmao. :^)


----------



## Haider Raza (Jun 21, 2017)

raulpica said:


> Don't use that tone with me, boy.


LOL! Bruh I just asked. I didn't mean to offend you. I just asked you said level removes in 6months & it didn't happened that's it. In future after 6months if my level also not removes should I contact you for it?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 21, 2017)

Haider Raza said:


> LOL! Bruh I just asked. I didn't mean to offend you. I just asked you said level removes in 6months & it didn't happened that's it. In future after 6months if my level also not removes should I contact you for it?


No offense taken, but as I explained to you it's *6 months from the last warn received*. Yeah, we need to remove those manually.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 21, 2017)

Don't use that tone with me, boy
Man that was so funny in my head
Like some Sheriff with a gun :-P


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Don't use that tone with me, boy
> Man that was so funny in my head
> Like some Sheriff with a gun :-P


*spins my revolver*
This gun will make you laugh forever!


----------



## Minox (Jun 21, 2017)

Elysium420 said:


> Tbh, I once bumped a 3-4 year old thread during my first months here but didn't get a warning because I was a good boy and apologized immediately lmao. :^)


Depends on who handles the reported posts. Unless I feel like someone intentionally bumps posts just to annoy people I usually just delete the necrobumps and move on.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 21, 2017)

Minox said:


> Depends on who handles the reported posts. Unless I feel like someone intentionally bumps posts just to annoy people I usually just delete the necrobumps and move on.


I'm just curious, Why is "Bumping" a very disliked thing on this forums, is this also the same common rule for many other forums? I never joined forums before this is my first so it be interesting to know why moderators dislike this kind of thing. 

If mods can just lock and restrict people from posting, why allow them to post and then have people get in trouble for it. Wouldn't make more not allow post or add some kind of timer that post has to be consistent with until is auto locked and maybe have to contact a mod to request re-opening?


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 21, 2017)

I must find who reported me, snitches get stichez :-P


----------



## sandytf (Jun 21, 2017)

A warning just means that somewhere there is a mod that cares about you. No one cares about me, I've never gotten a warning.


----------

